

Ask HN: Finding short term housing in the Bay Area - sine_dicendo

As someone about to make the jump out to California in August for a sort of personal sabbatical(3-4 months in the mountain view area, possibly longer if a job opportunity presents itself). What are my options when it comes to locating a short term furnished rental. Nothing fancy, just a bed and dresser is fine and even a shared bathroom are ok. I won&#x27;t be able to visit beforehand for any longer than maybe a weekend because of my current job. I&#x27;m wondering if craigslist is the best option since most people want you to see the place before signing any agreements.<p>Would spending the first week in a hotel and surfing craigslist be a good option? I would really like to lock in a place before making the trip out there. Anyone else have experience with this? How did you go about locating a place?
======
deadfall
I have friends that stayed in Hostels and used Airbnb.

